# Please suggest Graphic card for Asus P7H55-M LX



## rohit2hell (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi to All digitians.. 

need to buy a graphic card for following config. budget is tight 3.5K


Mothrbrd : _*Asus P7H55-M LX*_
Processor : i3
Ram : 2 GB ddr 3 transcend 
Hdd : Wd 500GB


thanks in advance


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, most low end GPU will work for you(without any PSU change)
if you can spend a little more get *HD 5670*

else *HD 5570* is enough 

anyways which Power Supply Unit you have?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 7, 2012)

At his budget and config any PSU is good enough.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 8, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> At his budget and config any PSU is good enough.



+1 .. U can look for 240gt as well. It don't required any extra power and u can use it as a physx card in future too.


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2012)

@ OP - get this 
Flipkart: Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT240 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2012)

HD 5570 is still better than the GT-240 DDR5 model too. 
Check here: GeForce GT 240 GDDR5 vs Radeon HD 5570 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare 
So, get the HD 5570 1GB DDR3 for 3.3k from flipkart.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ lol .. that's just a lame benchmark site  

for example take Avatar - HD5570 scored 22FPS and GT240 15FPS - when you click on the source link HD5570 got 15.90 and GT240 got 15.30 , IN BFBC23 GT240 18 FPS and HD5570 15FPS but actual values are 17.60 and 12.90 respectively

read these :

ATI Radeon HD 5570: Reasonable Gaming Performance For $80? : AMD's $80 DirectX 11 Card
PowerColor HD 5570 1024 MB Review - Page 15/33 | techPowerUp

in most of the benchmarks GT240 wins and the GDDr5 mem it has is clearly helping it to gain those extra fps.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ Thanks buddy.

Compared here: Compare Graphics Cards - Easy Graphics Card Comparison

Result: 
*The NVIDIA GeForce GT 240 DDR5 is expected to perform better than the AMD Radeon HD 5570 by 33.6%*


----------

